# Sports shops



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi I have only just got here and kind of know where Im going The satnav helps.Where can I find a good pair of trainers.I am in Benalmadena.:confused2:


----------



## scubamike (Jan 2, 2011)

johnthe bear said:


> Hi I have only just got here and kind of know where Im going The satnav helps.Where can I find a good pair of trainers.I am in Benalmadena.:confused2:


Hi not too acquainted with that part of Spain There is a Decathalon Store in Mijas maybe one closer


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try Plaza Mayor Shopping Center
there is a Nike outlet 
Directions to Plaza Mayor 
Malaga Highway E15 Exit Parador De Golf, If you are coming from the east (Fuengirola-Marbella) its the exit AFTER the Airport Exit on the main E15-A7 

Then to shopping. Well Plaza Mayor has more than 25 different shops. You find fashion at shops like Morgan, Imagine, Arlandy, Mombou, Bossini Bessell Levis store etc... The is also a large factory outlet for Nike. Finally there are many gift shops, and much more.


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks gonna check it it out


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Not guaranteed you will find what you want but certainly worth a look around.I know the odd time when we are down on the coast we will have a walk around ourselves as there are one or two Spanish restaurants where you can have a nice meal and just sit and watch the world go by.I know of a couple of nice sport shops in Malaga near the Larios centre but in all honesty it's directions as I have found until you get to know Malaga it can be quite daunting.Oh there are one or two sports shops in Los Patios which is just up the carretera from Plaza Mayor.Enjoy Benalmadena,we had a bar there many years ago .Happy memories.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a Decathalon in the Eroski shopping centre at Mijas and theres one off the main road opposite Plaza Mayor. 

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Decathalon*



jojo said:


> Theres a Decathalon in the Eroski shopping centre at Mijas and theres one off the main road opposite Plaza Mayor.
> 
> Jo xxx


The Decathlon store near Plaza Mayor is virtually next to Leroy Merlin.If you come out of Plaza Mayor back on the carretera heading to Malaga it is the first exit off you will see Leroy Merlin and Decathlon is next door.Only down side is there is nothing else there apart from Leroy Merlin.


----------

